# Can someone help me with finding the best no chew pepper spray to deter my pet indoor pygmy goat fro



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

Can someone help me with finding the best no chew pepper spray to deter my pet indoor pygmy goat from chewing holes in my walls and furniture?


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

Can someone help me with finding the best no chew pepper spray to deter my pet indoor pygmy goat from chewing holes in my walls and furniture?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Mine love pepper spray, cayenne pepper, Tabasco sauce etc. the only thing that works is fencing them away from wood. 
In the barn, I made a paste of (don't laugh) goat poop and water, mostly poop and smeared it on the chew area. That did stop them, at that location! 

You may have to contain them in your house unless under direct supervision.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I will assume the pepper spray is to be used on the walls and furniture? When using bitter apple spray with pups, usually they would find another different object without any spray to cut their teeth on. I think pepper spray would leave an orange red stain on a surface. 

How old is your pygmy and are you gone for extended periods of time for school or work? Is this goat being kept as a single or is a buddy goat there for company as well. How much outdoor time does the goat have?


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Good luck! Mine love pepper spray, cayenne pepper, Tabasco sauce etc. the only thing that works is fencing them away from wood.
> In the barn, I made a paste of (don't laugh) goat poop and water, mostly poop and smeared it on the chew area. That did stop them, at that location!
> 
> You may have to contain them in your house unless under direct supervision.


Thanks so much for replying! I will have to try that lol She will be 1 1/2 in June


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I will assume the pepper spray is to be used on the walls and furniture? When using bitter apple spray with pups, usually they would find another different object without any spray to cut their teeth on. I think pepper spray would leave an orange red stain on a surface.
> 
> How old is your pygmy and are you gone for extended periods of time for school or work? Is this goat being kept as a single or is a buddy goat there for company as well. How much outdoor time does the goat have?


She will be 1 1/2 in June. No I actually work from home. I have 3 dachshund dogs to keep her company but they are older. I do bring her outdoors for exercise and she has access to go in the backyard during the day and evenings we walk the neighborhood to graze she's a domesticated goat - spoiiled! sleeps in queen size bed and thinks she's a dog and will plop on your lap


----------



## AspiringGoatGuy (Mar 6, 2019)

Tricia Hales said:


> She will be 1 1/2 in June. No I actually work from home. I have 3 dachshund dogs to keep her company but they are older. I do bring her outdoors for exercise and she has access to go in the backyard during the day and evenings we walk the neighborhood to graze she's a domesticated goat - spoiiled! sleeps in queen size bed and thinks she's a dog and will plop on your lap


How do you handle her going to the bathroom? Did you manage to house-train her, or do you have to clean up her messes? It's very unique that you keep a pygmy goat indoors so I'm curious about the mechanics.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

When people eat drywall it means they have an iron or mineral deficiency. Does your goat have a mineral block?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you feed her? What kind of supplements do you give? What kind of mineral do you have?


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

AspiringGoatGuy said:


> How do you handle her going to the bathroom? Did you manage to house-train her, or do you have to clean up her messes? It's very unique that you keep a pygmy goat indoors so I'm curious about the mechanics.


She will sometimes urinate in her hay box, she has access to backyard with my dogs. When inside I try to keep a diaper on her since they can't control their poop. We live in a neighborhood and when I walk her people do a double take and some pull over to pet her since it's odd to have a goat in our area. She gets plenty attention. Come to find out she needed a vitamin boost of the fortied b complex. Shes back to herself. She also has 2 mineral blocks.


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What do you feed her? What kind of supplements do you give? What kind of mineral do you have?


She eats her goat feed, hay, fruits/veggies grass weeds she has 2 mineral blocks probiotic treats and last Friday we gave her a vitamin boost of the fortified b complex and she seems to be back to normal. We take her out more for walks/runs for exercise and got her some more toys but will always need advice since she's my first goat and lives inside spoiled lol sleeps in a queen bed w my daughter etc


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

Treva Brodt said:


> When people eat drywall it means they have an iron or mineral deficiency. Does your goat have a mineral block?


yes she has 2 of them we also gave her a vitamin boost of the fortified b complex and shes doing alot better.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, what a cutie! Goats normally can't get all the minerals they need from a block. Loose minerals free choice is a much better option. Purina Wind & Rain minerals work good if you want a lot of it and in terms of $ is a better choice for the amount you get. Since you only have one goat I think you should also be able to just get a bag of MannaPro Goat Minerals. Should be around $9-12 for an 8lb bag. For one goat depending how deficient she is that should last at least a few weeks.


----------



## Tricia Hales (Jul 8, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww, what a cutie! Goats normally can't get all the minerals they need from a block. Loose minerals free choice is a much better option. Purina Wind & Rain minerals work good if you want a lot of it and in terms of $ is a better choice for the amount you get. Since you only have one goat I think you should also be able to just get a bag of MannaPro Goat Minerals. Should be around $9-12 for an 8lb bag. For one goat depending how deficient she is that should last at least a few weeks.





SandyNubians said:


> Awww, what a cutie! Goats normally can't get all the minerals they need from a block. Loose minerals free choice is a much better option. Purina Wind & Rain minerals work good if you want a lot of it and in terms of $ is a better choice for the amount you get. Since you only have one goat I think you should also be able to just get a bag of MannaPro Goat Minerals. Should be around $9-12 for an 8lb bag. For one goat depending how deficient she is that should last at least a few weeks.


Thank you so much for your input! I truly appreciate it


----------

